# Trek Fuel EX WSD



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm shopping for a new bike in an entry level FS model, roughly in the $1500-1800 range. I can ride a men's small okay, but after riding my first WSD I'm sold on the shorter length geometry for me. 

It seems lots of ladies here ride and love their Specialized WSD bikes, but I don't see much on the Trek Fuel EX WSD. Any reason why the TREK women's bikes don't seem to be very popular?

Right now my options are:
Specialized Myka FSR or FSR Comp
TREK Fuel EX 5.5 WSD
Demo model 2008 Specialized Safire Expert (quite a bit more than I wanted to spend, but it's a great deal)


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

I really liked the NEW suspension design on the Treks (not sure it is on the base models, it wasn't last year), but I couldn't get any of them to fit quite right (2 WSD sizes and the "men's" small).

Odd since my Trek hardtail fits very well.

I've talked to a few Trek shop guys and most of them seem to agree that my experience has not been unique, but they aren't sure why either.

I'm now on a "unisex" Yeti. My advice is be sold on that shorter top tube and be willing to check out and compare geometries, not necessarily be sold on the "WSD" label (LOTS of the smallest available "wsd" bikes have a longer ETT than my Yeti!)

Anyway, the Trek EX with the ABP is a great bike if it fits; I wouldn't let it's lack of mention scare you away from it.


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

We don't have any Yeti dealers nearby, alas. Or in this entire state. But I get what you are saying, and no, I'm not stuck on a WSD. 

I'm not short (5'5"), but I am quite short waisted; the WSD bikes I tested were somewhat of a revelation! Who knew I could drive the bike instead of having it drive me?


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Nicole,

I had similiar experience in that the Trek made my short list. But, when I rode it back to back with other makes/models, I ended up buying something else. It just wasn't the right fit for me...

If the Specialized Safire Expert fits you well and you can pull the extra $$ together, it would be well worth the upgrade. :thumbsup: The components on the Safire Expert are quite a step up from the other two bikes you mention. The Safire is the WSD version of the Stumpjumper and is a solid bike.

As always, don't forget to have the shop measure you sit bones once you decide on a bike to make sure you get the correct size saddle. One size does not fit all.. :nono: 

Good luck and let us know what you end up getting.  
Consuela


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm riding the Safire on Friday, so we'll see. I rode it up and down the street the other day and it seems to fit grand but that wasn't a very good trial, especially being my 1st time on a FS. It is indeed a large step up! 

I'm leaning in that direction, but its a lot of cash for someone who doesn't ride much. But I don't ride much because my bike doesn't fit me... so round and round I go in my head...


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

NicoleC said:


> Any reason why the TREK women's bikes don't seem to be very popular?


Shhhhhh....It's my little secret!

I love, Love, LOVE my Fuel EX 8 WSD. It fits me perfectly. I've been on a couple group rides where people actually commented on how well my bike fits me


----------



## robbybird (Oct 18, 2008)

*Get the Safire!*

I have a 2008 Safire Expert and let me tell you once you ride it you will:

(a) buy it
(b) start riding all the time

I test rode every bike out there - both WSD and non-WSD. As soon as I got on the Safire I knew that was the one. The components on the expert are awesome and the brain is wonderful. The bike climbs like a hardtail and then opens up for the downhill. My only complaint after 6 months of riding (an average of 3-4 x a week, 10-22 mile rides) is that the front end feels a little squirrelly (sp?) to me sometimes. I just got a wider front tire (the stock ones are crap and only 2.0) and I am hoping that will give me more control. I also swaped out the seat for a specialized Athena and a few other minor tweaks.

I think this is the best deal in the WSD's out there - specialized takes WSD designs seriously and gives us some good high end set ups.

My hubby has the Trek Fuel EX9 and really like it. It is a really nice set up for him.

Hope the test ride goes well this week!!

Robin


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, ladies.



robbybird said:


> My only complaint after 6 months of riding (an average of 3-4 x a week, 10-22 mile rides) is that the front end feels a little squirrelly (sp?) to me sometimes. I just got a wider front tire (the stock ones are crap and only 2.0) and I am hoping that will give me more control.


Robin,

Does the front feel squirrelly now that you've ridden so many miles on it, or from the beginning? Because on my brief ride down the block, I also thought the front was a little wobbly. I chalked it up to the wheel being out of true. (Which it was, quite a bit.)


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

NicoleC said:


> Robin,
> 
> Does the front feel squirrelly now that you've ridden so many miles on it, or from the beginning? Because on my brief ride down the block, I also thought the front was a little wobbly. I chalked it up to the wheel being out of true. (Which it was, quite a bit.)


It would be interesting to know what causes this. I also have a Safire (just the Comp though) and most of the time it's solid and feels amazing, but every once in a while it does get squirrely on me. I always just chalked it up to my riding technique because I'm not always a confident rider. Makes me feel better that other people have noticed the same thing. Please let us know if the bigger tire helps. I agree that the stock tires are crap - especially if you go tubeless. The bike overall, though is the best investment I've ever made. I love my Safire. 

Good luck with your bike shopping, NicoleC


----------



## cinlind (Jan 26, 2008)

*I had demoed and loved the WSD EX8*

Found the previous years EX9 on sale at an awesome price, bought it and some how it did not work for me. Tried tweaking it as much as I could - but I had to move on. Bought an Intense Spider via Chainlove/Backcountry. It works great and I broke even on the deal using the EX9 as a donor bike. If anyone wants a deal on a WSD small frame EX9 (last year they did the EX9 in WSD (2006) let me know.


----------



## robbybird (Oct 18, 2008)

It has felt that way since the beginning. I mean not the first couple of rides, but once I really started to open up and ride hard on the bike I noticed this. 

I think it is a combo of my riding technique and the tire. As I get more confident and build better skills it feels more solid. I put my new 2.3 Exiwolf on the front last night and I am going to take it out today and see if the tire makes a big difference.

Swthrtsuzy - when does it start to get squirrely? What are you doing? I have only crashed once and it was coming around tight turn on a lot gravel and way too fast. For me it really only feels this way on loose fire-roads (which I try to avoid as much as possible for the yawn factor anyway). 

The way I describe it is like this: remember driving an old car without power steering and then one day you drive a car that does have power steering and a small turn of the wheel creates a big turn in the car. It has that same level of sensitivity. So, on the one hand it is really responsive, but on the other you have to learn how to control that responsiveness. Now, before this I was riding a 14 year old hard tail. So I can't say if most new bikes would feel this way or just the Safire. 

All this being said, I love this bike and wouldn't trade for any of the others I rode.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

robbybird said:


> Swthrtsuzy - when does it start to get squirrely? What are you doing? I have only crashed once and it was coming around tight turn on a lot gravel and way too fast. For me it really only feels this way on loose fire-roads (which I try to avoid as much as possible for the yawn factor anyway).
> 
> The way I describe it is like this: remember driving an old car without power steering and then one day you drive a car that does have power steering and a small turn of the wheel creates a big turn in the car. It has that same level of sensitivity. So, on the one hand it is really responsive, but on the other you have to learn how to control that responsiveness. Now, before this I was riding a 14 year old hard tail. So I can't say if most new bikes would feel this way or just the Safire.
> 
> All this being said, I love this bike and wouldn't trade for any of the others I rode.


I never really paid attention to exactly when it does it, but I suppose it is kinda loosey-goosey on loose rocks and dirt. Like if I try to go around a rock that's in my way, I sometimes end up going a little too far and riding into the brush on the side of the trail. lol. The power steering analogy is right on. That is exactly what it feels like. I will say that it's kept me on my toes, though, and I think my riding's improved a bajillion times since I got this bike. It's so much fun to ride.


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

Nicole, you are going to have to clear your calendar and make more mtb friends when you go to FS!! Its so awesome!  Can't wait to hear how you like it on the actual trail!

Robbybird would never say this, but I'll let the cat out of the bag and, hopefully, she won't hold it against me... She is a climbing maniac on her Safire. :yesnod: The poor girl has to wait for me and both our husbands at the tops. I almost feel sorry for her sitting up there by herself playing Solitaire until we arrive. heehee Hence, I'd put a lot of stock on her recommendation when she says she likes the way the Safire climbs.

IMHO, 2.0 is on the skinny side. Wider tire(s) should help get the squirrels under control. :thumbsup: No need to go crazy fat for XC, but you do want enough meat to hook up on the corners.

Nicole, maybe the shop will swap out to 2.1 or 2.2 upon purchase of the demo Safire? Maybe ask around to see what tire and size(s) others in your local area are running. The shop might encourage you to stay with the Captains for inventory reasons, but let you go up in size for a small $$ more. To me, even that would be worth it.

Robin, look forward to hearing how you like the new Exiwolf!


----------



## robbybird (Oct 18, 2008)

*The tire is it!*

Okay, so I took the new tire out for a spin yesterday. I thought why not dive right in, so I went to Santa Teresa and did Stiles to Rocky Ridge and back (yes I like to climb Stiles and Rocky Ridge...need to earn the downhill...and Connie is right, I love to climb).

The Exiwolf made a huge difference. Really gave me a lot more control on the switchbacks, great to climb over rocks, dug in through the rock gardens (both up and down), and gave me a lot more control in fast descents on loose fire roads.

Those stock specialized captains are really too narrow and the tread sucks. I am going to swap out the rear tire now - a 2.1 Weirwolf I think.

Nicole - how was the test ride?

Below are some pics on the ride so you can what sort of trails the tire performed well on. Ohh and my Safire in her natural habitat!


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Ladies, thanks so much for the input! It gives me more to think about when I test it in a couple of days. I don't know exactly how much my current bike weighs -- although I joke it weighs 50 pounds -- but I thought the Myka HT Comp was fast until I rode the Safire. I stepped on the pedals and it zoomed away... so I can believe it's a good climber.

As for things like new seat and tires... well we'll see what I can squeeze out of them. But my priority, if I decide to buy it, is that they do a complete overhaul on the bike. That and a bike rack... somehow tossing this bike in the back of my truck to rattle around doesn't sound nearly as appealing as throwing my GT Avalanche back there.



> Nicole, you are going to have to clear your calendar and make more mtb friends when you go to FS!! Its so awesome! Can't wait to hear how you like it on the actual trail!


I don't have any local MTB friends, so you're right, I need more!


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

You must be out west, Robin, that looks like what I used to see in California. I miss being able to see where you are going. Here, I am learning, are smaller rocks and more of them plus lots of roots and logs crossing the path. It took about 2 minutes for me to learn (the hard way) to watch out for tree trunks next to narrow singletrack.  But we have shade!

The test ride is my next day off, Friday.


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

robbybird said:


> The Exiwolf made a huge difference. Really gave me a lot more control on the switchbacks, great to climb over rocks, dug in through the rock gardens (both up and down), and gave me a lot more control in fast descents on loose fire roads.


Watch out Harvey Bear! Mint Chip is going to chew you up! (Yeah, I just named your bike. hahah)


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

NicoleC said:


> But we have shade!


Shade, what's that? haha


----------



## robbybird (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, I am in the Bay Area. We have every kind of trail imaginable here. Where are you at? I used to live in upstate NY and ride there - a lot different than here. 

The Safire will do great with roots and logs and riding in the forest. And they are much easier on the bike. I have really smashed up my pedals on rocks (that is why I keep my cheap shimano spds on there) and also dinged up my rear derailleur (an expensive component!). 

You can find a good deal on tires on the internet - don't buy them retail at the shop. But try to talk them into swapping them out if possible. 

You gotta find some MTB ladies to ride with!


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in northern Alabama. Everything from "mountains" (anyone who has seen the Rockies will laugh) to swamp and in between. I smacked my pedals and rear derailleur many times this past weekend on rocks, which I never did in Southern California. But dirt path through rocks and scrub in the full sun? Sounds familiar!

I used to live in Sacramento, but that was before I started riding.

There's a ladies' ride on Monday evenings on Monte Sano, but it starts just a bit too early for me to get there. One I get my gear sorted out and a couple of solo rides to get my bike legs back, I may be able to find other ladies who can't quite make the start time and we can organize a second wave.

What I really want is a women's bike clinic...


----------



## robbybird (Oct 18, 2008)

You may have to travel for a bike clinic. I did a Dirt Series clinic in April and it was great - that is where I met Stripes and Consuela! Dirt Series is only in Western Canada and US though.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Love my Safire!*

NicoleC - I LOVE my Safire. I got it as a 'used' demo, although it didn't seem to have much wear on it until I started riding it! I don't find the front end to be squirly at all, but maybe that is a function of the tire width as other posters have suggested. The bike hugs the trail going up everything - steep, loose, rocky, etc. It absolutely rails the downhills. The superior traction it has above any other FS bike I've ridden has given me added confidence especially on super duper rocky descents.

Make sure you get the suspension - front and rear - set up properly by the dealer and record your settings in case you fiddle with them and then need to go back to the original settings. I got set up on my Safire by my friend who is the CO-WY Specialized Rep and he gave me some great tips for how to set the bike up for my weight and riding style.

If you can get this bike for a reduced cost as a used demo 9and it fits you), go for it!


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

robbybird said:


> You may have to travel for a bike clinic. I did a Dirt Series clinic in April and it was great - that is where I met Stripes and Consuela! Dirt Series is only in Western Canada and US though.


Gene Hamilton is doing a clinic a few hours south in November. It's been an expensive year already plus I'm building a house, but maybe by then my savings account will be juiced up and it won't be sold out.

If not, perhaps next year!


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the idea of getting a second wave going for you local mtb girls ride! :thumbsup: So much cool stuff to learn for other riders.

If you can't get to a clinic this year for various reason, you can always put this book on your birthday/Christmas list... That is if it's not already full with Sawsall, drills, and all the other good stuff needed to build a house...









http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736056246/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245873425&sr=8-1

Can't wait to hear how Friday goes!
Connie-Consuela


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay, you ladies are going to laugh... I was just checking the Specialized site to see if it listed weights, which it doesn't.. :madmax: 

But, looks like for 2009, they have started putting 2.2 tires on the front for both Stumpjumper and Safire. Must have had too many complaints about putting 2.0 on the front of such a capable bike.


----------



## robbybird (Oct 18, 2008)

Interesting. A 2.2 in the front and a 2.0 in the back. Still the stupid "Captains" though. 

I am thinking about putting a 2.2 in the back, since it does not need to be as beefy as the 2.3 in the front.


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Consuela said:


> Okay, you ladies are going to laugh... I was just checking the Specialized site to see if it listed weights, which it doesn't.. :madmax:


IIRC, ~ 27 pounds. This site concurs, saying the the 2008 Safire Comp is 26.82 lbs.
http://www.thebicycleescape.com/bicycleweights.html



> But, looks like for 2009, they have started putting 2.2 tires on the front for both Stumpjumper and Safire. Must have had too many complaints about putting 2.0 on the front of such a capable bike.


The 2009 Safire Comp still has the 2.0" tires in the front.

Just a heads up for anyone else shopping -- my dealer had a 2010 teaser catalog with some of the 2010 models, and for the most part all the bike models get a downgrade (and a slight cost decrease). For example, the Myka HT Comp for 2010 has the A1 frame, not the M4.

Thanks for the book referral. I've been waiting to add some books to my next Amazon order... which includes the Park Repair Book.

Oh no... NOW I know what to do with all those extra rocks and trees on my (sloped) (mountainside) lot! Build a training course! Great, now the landscaper will think I'm crazy, too. The designer and builder are already convinced.


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

*Build your own pump track!*



NicoleC said:


> Oh no... NOW I know what to do with all those extra rocks and trees on my (sloped) (mountainside) lot! Build a training course!


I love it! Maybe your very own pump track!

How to build a pump track:
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/build-your-own-pump-track.html

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Mountain-Bike-Course


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I'm back from my test ride. I knew I had major fit issues with my old bike, but I had no idea how badly it was hampering my riding and how much effort I was expending to keep the bike balanced going over anything bigger than a twig. Not to mention pushing that heavy tank around.

For many reasons (solo ride on strange bike where I don't know any trails, heat index over 105, out of condition... and my doc putting me on the rest list for the next week ), I choose a local nature preserve with a reputation for being very easy. I figured I could find some things to shake it up. True to it's rep, it was a lovely beginner level ride... except for a few spots. Some boardwalks and bridges that were none to level and missing chunks, a few tall steps up to the bridges, some small trees down and other minor obstacles. There were also some equestrian trails which were au naturale, but when I explored one on the map I ended up dead ending into a golf course. I must have missed a turn. Oooh, look at me, freeriding.  

I immediately felt very confident on the bike and effortlessly sailed over logs and stuff I never would have attempted before. The only place I had trouble was near the end when I was approaching another narrow wooden bridge -- without rails -- over a shallow rocky creek 20' down and panicked at the ~12" step up. I'm afraid of heights. Actually, I'm afraid of falling. I probably could have made it but when I got close I just knew I wasn't in a mental state to do it, which means I probably would have gakked on it. Not a good place to take a fall because you lost your nerve.

I then learned rather painfully how much shorter the geometry actually is. Um... they make stems pads for that. But no pressure on the wrists at all and 10 miles later I wasn't even breathing hard.

For the first time I got back from a ride and it was genuinely 100% fun. Not "this is going to be fun when I'm a better rider," but just plain fun.

I didn't notice any squirreliness in the front end this time. (They had trued the wheel.) The front tire isn't stock but it's still a 2.0. My only complaint -- and it's very minor -- is that the one small section where I had to climb over some rocky ground, I felt like I was expending more effort than I would have with my old bike. The FS, no doubt. 

As you might guess, the shop is overhauling the bike.  They said it might be done by the end of the day -- if so, I'm hitting the mountain tomorrow. I need a rematch with the trails that brutalized me last week!

I suspect I'm gonna need some pads now...


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

P.S. It looks just like Robin's; teal and black.


----------



## robbybird (Oct 18, 2008)

Wait, so are you buying it? Or just another test ride tomorrow?

As far as the climbing, did you feel like you had to lean over more? I had to learn to lean more aggressively into hills with the new geometry of most XC bikes today that has one sitting up higher. My old cannondale was small and aggressive, which had me learning over all the time. The FS with the brain should give you no bob at all (well, nothing noticeable) and therefore climbing should be able about the same as a HT. Make sure that they have the suspension set properly for you. If they don't, you will get the bob. 

Sounds like you had a great time! 

Robin


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

robbybird said:


> Wait, so are you buying it? Or just another test ride tomorrow?


Bought it. Bought beer for the crew. Picked it up 30 minutes ago.  I didn't expect to get it back today, but when I did I learned that the front wheel needed too much work to finish that day, so they upgraded me to a DT Swiss 445D... and 2.2" tire.



> As far as the climbing, did you feel like you had to lean over more? I had to learn to lean more aggressively into hills with the new geometry of most XC bikes today that has one sitting up higher. My old cannondale was small and aggressive, which had me learning over all the time. The FS with the brain should give you no bob at all (well, nothing noticeable) and therefore climbing should be able about the same as a HT. Make sure that they have the suspension set properly for you. If they don't, you will get the bob.


I will try leaning over more. We did set up the suspension when I picked up the bike. I didn't notice any actual bob from the rear but the bike did seem to lose a little oomph on the uphills. It might be my utter lack of technique and not the bike.

Oh, the symbolism... when I got home my old bike had a dead flat tire.

Now I have to *earn* this bike. I can't be the idiot with the expensive bike they don't know how to ride.


----------



## robbybird (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah!! Send pics when you get a chance - action shot! 

I said the same thing - I had to *earn* it. I ride the heck out of mine and I love every minute! And I am becoming such a better rider. The great thing is the bike will be right there with you as you get better and better. 

My Cannondale was so old she was happy to go into retirement (possible reincarnated as a single speed soon) and I think breathed a sigh of relief when my Safire came into the picture. 

Congratulations!


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you, ladies, the feedback has been very helpful!

Robin, I thought the same thing -- I won't be needing to upgrade bikes this decade, if ever. Of course, I may *want* a new bike, but that's a different issue.


----------



## EpicTC (Jun 28, 2009)

NicoleC said:


> Well, I'm back from my test ride. I knew I had major fit issues with my old bike, but I had no idea how badly it was hampering my riding and how much effort I was expending to keep the bike balanced going over anything bigger than a twig. Not to mention pushing that heavy tank around.
> 
> For many reasons (solo ride on strange bike where I don't know any trails, heat index over 105, out of condition... and my doc putting me on the rest list for the next week ), I choose a local nature preserve with a reputation for being very easy. I figured I could find some things to shake it up. True to it's rep, it was a lovely beginner level ride... except for a few spots. Some boardwalks and bridges that were none to level and missing chunks, a few tall steps up to the bridges, some small trees down and other minor obstacles. There were also some equestrian trails which were au naturale, but when I explored one on the map I ended up dead ending into a golf course. I must have missed a turn. Oooh, look at me, freeriding.
> 
> ...


I'm a long lurker, first time poster here on mtbr, but this thread and my recent experience inspired me to register and post.

I have been mt biking for about 6 years and felt like the purchase of my Trek Liqiud two years ago helped build confidence, but I couldn't seem to make much progress, and struggled a bit on climbs, until a few weeks ago when I demo'd an 08 Trek Fuel EX8 (size 15.5).
I immediately felt like I could really enjoy a new bike, but by the time I convinced myself to take the plunge and spend the $$ on a new bike, the 08 was gone, soooooo, I demo'd the 09 WSD Fuel EX8(size 16.5), 08 SantaCruz Julliana, Specialized Myka, and then the WSD Fuel EX8 again...
Without hesitation, I got the checkbook out.

Like most things in life, fit and function are personal.

I hope you're having as much fun as I am on my new bike.

Weight on the shop scale of the 
WSD Trek Fuel EX8 16.5 = 27.4 lbs
SantaCruz Julliana = 27.8 lbs

*Consuela, I think I know you from another forum.


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new Trek!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

EpicTC, are those weights with pedals?


----------



## EpicTC (Jun 28, 2009)

Yea, those are with pedals but without tool bag.
I don't want to tell you what the Liquid weighs.

Thanks NicoleC, If I'm following the thread correctly, you've bought the Specialized. 
Isn't it amazing when you get a bike that fits you?
Enjoy!


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

I call it a revelation, Epic. 

But after today's ride I am totally sold on the power steering vs. manual analogy. That one over-correction kinda hurt. It's so embarrassing to go down on the "family trail."

No action shots, just me in my sweaty baggy pants. We did encounter what was probably a very confused doe out in the heat of the day. Certainly not fearful and not concerned with moving off the trail until I almost rode over her. Life must be good in the state park.


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

Nicole, Congrats! I'm glad you went for the Safire. It will last you so much longer!

Epic, funny! I had just read on the other forum about you replacing the Liquid the other day, but didn't have time to give you a proper congrats! Then when I read your post here, I thought, "That's funny! Two Liquids getting replaced the same week?? What are the odds? " Congrats on your new bike! I'm sure it's _Hot_!  What kind of rear shock do you have in the back? I am hoping you have the RP23 or something similar with ProPedal or Lockout. You totally need to put that to use on your climbs to get rid of the energy waist (aka bob) you had on the Liquid. FS = Full Squish, baby!

Cheers,
Connie-Consuela


----------



## EpicTC (Jun 28, 2009)

Consuela, I have the Fox Float RP2 with pro pedal. 
Amazing how much better I'm able to climb with this bike.
Walking hills is a thing of the past for me. 

This is the bike I got, with the specs.
http://www.trekbikes.com/women/wsd_products/bikes/mountain/fuelex8wsd/

NicoleC, that is a sweet looking bike.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats! I only hope that you get as much joy from riding your Safire as I get from mine.  

PS - I like your truck, too.


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks!



Swthrtsuzy said:


> PS - I like your truck, too.


Gloria would be proud. Apparently somewhere along the line I turned into the man I wanted to marry.


----------



## ambyrle (Nov 10, 2011)

NicoleC said:


> We don't have any Yeti dealers nearby, alas. Or in this entire state. But I get what you are saying, and no, I'm not stuck on a WSD.
> 
> I'm not short (5'5"), but I am quite short waisted; the WSD bikes I tested were somewhat of a revelation! Who knew I could drive the bike instead of having it drive me?


I know this is an old thread, but just in case this winds up being useful info for someone...

I'm also 5'5" and very short-waisted, and the Trek WSD bikes are the first I've ever felt in control of. Just riding one around the store was the best I've ever felt on a bike. Before this, I always felt like I was reaching for everything. "Riding the bike instead of it riding me" is exactly the way I'd describe it! I joined this forum to research more information them.

So if you find the sizing feels "off," this could be why. And if you're short-waisted, sounds like you should give these a try 

Now if I can just get my hands on one of the 2011 Fuel Ex 5 WSD bikes out there...


----------



## Lomer22 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the info! Making a similar decision!


----------



## guitarman2011 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Trek Fuel EX 7 WSD Sizing Help*

All,

So I am somewhat new to mountain biking and looking for my first real full suspension ride. I am male, 5'4", about 135 lbs. Im currently looking in the 1000 dollar range for a decent used bike

I found a 2008 Trek Fuel EX 7 (Size 15.5) for $1000 in great shape and also looking at a 2008 Trek Fuel EX 8 (WSD size 14).

I test rode a new 2012 EX 5 as a fit check and it seemed pretty good but I dont really know much about sizing a bike and it wasnt a typical shop with knowledgeable staff.

I think a 15 inch would be perfect but would the WSD 14 inch be too small?

Also would love to find a specialized stumpjumper FSR but having trouble finding a small used in good condition.

Thanks for help.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

check the head tube angles. steeper angles can make the bike feel squirrly, or any bike advertised as a "race bike". (a head tube angle of 70 or above can start to feel twitchy, though, the corner faster). Safires are considered trail bikes. The minute i get a bike, i swap out the tires for a meaty 2.25 - 2.4. you may lose a little bit of speed, but unless you're a racer, it doesnt matter. Also, i'm a big fan of tubeless. you can run them softer, and as a result, get amazing traction and comfort.

wow, i just realized this thread is super old!

to the male poster above, i typically rode XS bikes, but to my knowlege, a small should fit you. i found the small just a tad too long, and im 5'3. men tend to have a longer reach anyway.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guitarman,
I am just a little smaller at 5'3 / 125, & I bought a used Fuel EX7 WSD over the summer in a 16". It fits really really well, & I honestly can't imagine going smaller. Everything is in the right spot. FWIW, that Trek is marketed as a trail bike as well. Mine has really benefited from 2.35 Schwalbe Nobby Nic on the front & a 2.25 Rocket Ron on the rear. The stock Bontragers suck.

I thought that I would need a smaller frame, but there's so much more to sizing than just advertised frame size.


----------

